# Extra boyancy



## Bruteal (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Im looking to put some blocks of styrene into my yak for a bit of extra boyancy (Missus feeds me to well :lol: ) and a bit of extra safety incase i somehow rupture the hull :shock: . But anyway, i was wondering if anyone else has done this before? and if so how did you go about it?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to tell you but foam only increases buoyancy by displacing water in the Yak. If the yak is not taking waqter it only adds weight and has the opposite effect of making the yak settle a little more in the water. You need to increase the volume of the yak. Only foam on the outside will do this and the drag would probably make you lose weight. I have the same problem with weight and had to size my yak accordingly


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

